# ikaw na yan



## fguerraty

hi everyone, I always like tagalog, it is a really hard language, but since is the language of the love of my life, I`ve always try to learn a little more, anyways, there is two phrases that I can`t get them, and I will apreciatte if anyone could translate them for me.

-ikaw na yan

thank you!
salamat!


----------



## DotterKat

*ikaw na yan

*You need to provide the lines preceding "*ikaw na yan*".

By itself and lacking any context, it could mean:

You are the one.
It is (indeed) you.
That is you.
You do it.
Your turn to do that.
That's for you.

...and many other possibilities. It could have been uttered while looking at pictures, taking turns at a game or even pushing a restaurant bill across the table so that the other person would pay it.
In short, we need more context to give you an accurate translation.


----------



## fguerraty

oh thanks, it is posted in a picture... and it only says, "wow ikaw na yan"


----------



## niernier

I guess it should be a question asking with a slight surprise, "wow, ikaw na yan?"(Wow, is that you now?)


----------

